# اضاءة المطارات ارجو المساعده



## eman_3220 (4 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من يساعدني في معرقة معلومات عن تصميم أضاءة المطارات سواء اضاءة مرجات الهبوط
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ابو شيماء (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم /اي سؤال يخص الانارة الملاحيه(مدرج الهبوط والاقلاع) موجود عندي ان شاء الله


----------



## شفق الصباح (14 فبراير 2009)

راجع الرابط التالي واتمني أن تجد المساعدة لموضوعك
وبالتوفيق أنشاء الله
الرابط :- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=119818


----------



## virtualknight (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم عل الرابط


----------



## شفق الصباح (20 فبراير 2009)

virtualknight قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم عل الرابط


 
أخي الكريم


----------

